# Squirrel Hunting with a snare? can it be done?



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

I have never been squirrel hunting in my life. My 9 year old son has been on a mission lately to catch the squirrels in our yard. He's persistent in trying to catch or trap one. Boys just being boys! I deer hunt and know nothing in regards to what the hunting/trapping laws are for squirrel. He went on Utube and watched a few video's on snares, and wants to set up a snare or two around the tree they use by the house. I have informed him that he will kill the animal and that if he kills it he must eat it. I deer hunt and that's the rule in the house we don't take the animals life unless we plan on eating it. I guess one, can we hunt with snares in a yard? I live in Euclid,. two when is squirrel season, three how many snares can be set out. is there a squirrel limit? does he need to get a hunting license? I have not gotten the new hunting handbook for this year and have not been able to locate last years copy of the old one to read about this subject. Thank you for the help, and also anything else Im missing?


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

I can't answer any of your questions regarding the legality or restrictions on what you propose but..........................I sure as heck wouldn't want to screw around with one of those feisty/sharp toothed critters caught by a foot or still alive in the snare. Guess you would have to shoot or club it to get it loose so why not just leave it be and take your boy in the woods to hunt and learn about the humane way of taking game.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

The regulations are all online:
http://www.ohiodnr.com/wildlife/dow/regulations/hunting.aspx

Squirrels are not included in the trapping regulations, therefore I believe it's illegal to trap them.


----------



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

Ok thanks for the info, looks like if we use a trap, we need to take a class on trapping, no matter what it looks like he needs to take the hunter safety class, so we can get him the hunting license.


----------



## OrangeMilk (Oct 13, 2012)

You ca get him an apprentice license, there is one for trapping as well. You don't need a class to get either, just supervision in the field.


----------



## plumberroy (Aug 3, 2013)

It is illegal to snare squirrel deadfalls are illegal too! nusiance squirrels can be live trapped. I have mixed feelings on this. Yes following the laws is important. But the survivalist in me tells me waiting to you actually need the skills to try them isn't smart . Experiance has proven this to be true . Rat traps will catch red squirrels, chipmunks and most grays I few mods will make a rat trap hold fox squirrels.
most traps in survival stuff need some adjustments to work right
Roy


----------



## samiam (Jan 6, 2011)

My kids had the same idea only it was a rabbit. Being my son is only 4 I didn't think he would have any success. On day to my surprise I see a rabbit with a noose on it's neck tied to the fence, guess I didn't give him the credit he deserves. I don't know how many of you have ever tried to take a rabbit out of a noose but it ain't easy.


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

there is a trap type that will break the neck of small animals hat get caught in it. it was a Canadian guy that showed how to make em. I remember annoying that guy when I was in the 6th grade because i thought it was cool.


----------



## E-Z-E (Jul 28, 2009)

Just to be sure about anything I would call your game warden. Yeah you will need the hunters ed and trappers ed eventually but I would call the Game Warden and ask him/her what you need to do. Be honest with him/her though and explain it is your kid that wants to do it and you want what is best for your kid. Typically he/she will understand and explain everything that you need to do or that you can not do.


----------

